# Ford Trans Update



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

Since my Ford 250 SD is down due to transmission being out, I was told Ford would replace the tranny.

Service magr now tells me they have stopped all shipments of trannys. They have fixed the plnetary gear and pin problem and are going to ship updated trannys..but not until Jan 5-6. Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

That's funny because I'm hearing alot of ford owners talk about bad trannies. Dodge fixed their tranny problems back in the late 90's and now ford has their problems.  The dodge trucks have always had the best motors now it looks like they have the better trannies  Nothing against the tread starter just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

Let me correct myself, dodge has always had the best diesel motors. Gas motors have always been ****** until the hemi came into play.


----------



## charlieg (Jan 2, 2005)

*dodge tranies*

i don't want to get into anything here but have to ask, if dodge fixed their tranie problems in the 90's. why did the tranies in my 03 liberty and a 01 dokota 4.7 v8 both fail from the same problem at almost the same miles? 32 .000. they are both the new style benz units what gives a fluke?


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Cooters Dodge said:


> That's funny because I'm hearing alot of ford owners talk about bad trannies. Dodge fixed their tranny problems back in the late 90's and now ford has their problems.  The dodge trucks have always had the best motors now it looks like they have the better trannies  Nothing against the tread starter just wanted to point that out.


In your opinion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

charlieg said:


> i don't want to get into anything here but have to ask, if dodge fixed their tranie problems in the 90's. why did the tranies in my 03 liberty and a 01 dokota 4.7 v8 both fail from the same problem at almost the same miles? 32 .000. they are both the new style benz units what gives a fluke?


Thats weird. and that sucks. My bro has an 01 Dakota Motorsport (1 of only 1026 made), and his tranny is steller, but its a different tranny thats in yours, and it only has 13k miles on it. and we also have an 03 liberty freedom edition, but its a lease, thanks for pointing it out though, I guess we wont be buying the liberty when the lease is up. I also have a 98 dakota with 80k miles on it, and the trans is holding up real well (nock on wood). Whereas the 94 ford I had to have the trans rebuilt at 128k miles, but its up and steller again 

Thanks for pointing that out about the liberty. :salute:


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

no, every manufacture of autos are having issues with their trannies. IT is more eveident in trucks just because they are being used like they should be. If all these manufactures weren't trying to make the lightest tranny to hold up to al the power....wy do you think ford din't put the electronic overdrive tranny behind a 351, they kept with the c6 for long time. 

GMC has the same issue with there trannies not holding up to the 350 for long at all.


Mopar has jsut had transmission probs in all their vehicles since lee Iacoca came there  

That is why i would rather row, i can toss a clutch in, in a day easily and be back out plowing. . good luck putting new clutch packs in an auto that quick


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

85F150 said:


> That is why i would rather row, i can toss a clutch in, in a day easily and be back out plowing. . good luck putting new clutch packs in an auto that quick


I second that.

Mark K


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

menchhofer said:


> Since my Ford 250 SD is down due to transmission being out, I was told Ford would replace the tranny.
> 
> Service magr now tells me they have stopped all shipments of trannys. They have fixed the plnetary gear and pin problem and are going to ship updated trannys..but not until Jan 5-6. Anyone else hear of this?


That's the rumor, we'll see if that's what actually happens. From what I can tell there are 2 problems, the planetary gear pin and the casing is too thin, so when the pressure builds up they are cracking. Supposedly a supplier screwed up. I don't really care, because I didn't buy my trucks from the supplier, I bought them from Ford.

There is also going to be either a TSB or recall on the 4WD shifter lever\yoke. Another supplier mistake, or so they say. They are having a lot of problems with the '05's staying in 4WD.

I am so happy that I just spent $40K on a truck and then I can have these problems with only 400 miles on the truck. The 'rumor' going around that it's only '05's with these problems is BS as well. Our '04 had the planetary pin working it's way out as well. My BIL has an '04 that is having the same problems as well. It's any of the new 5 speeds with the 6.0 PS.


----------



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

I have also had the problem of the truck staying in 4wd. Service manager told be to "try harder" to get it to stay in. I will have this problem addressed after the season is over.


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

just lost another tranny, have fleet of 14-15 250,350 can't seem to get though a storm without have one go. oh well, just keep on pushin


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

charlieg said:


> i don't want to get into anything here but have to ask, if dodge fixed their tranie problems in the 90's. why did the tranies in my 03 liberty and a 01 dokota 4.7 v8 both fail from the same problem at almost the same miles? 32 .000. they are both the new style benz units what gives a fluke?


Its not a benz unit.


----------



## spacolee (Oct 26, 2004)

Well that just explains what is worong with my truck 04 350 PSD Trany trouble. Dam    Well I hope I don't get snow well it is in the shop.


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

Get one from Brians Truck Shop out of Leadhill Arkansas,He garrantees them for 2 years unlimited mileage nad dosen't matter what you do with it.The mods he does to these things make it tight like a stick


----------



## fieldday (Dec 30, 2004)

fordDR 
New User Join Date: May 2004
Location: Clairmont Alberta Canada
Posts: 9 

05 case cracks from snapring breaking inside case it was changed to a wave style snapring to soften shifts when goind from R-D or vise versa the snap ring breaks and cuts the case it shows up first in trucks with snow plows on theme there is a recall coming to replace the snapring back to the odl style with no problem


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Any updates on your trans? Mine just went in today for leaking trans fluid all over the garage floor.

It's not just the PSD's either. Mine's an '05 with the 5.4L gas motor and the 5 speed trans.

Truck build date was 09.29.04


----------



## charlieg (Jan 2, 2005)

sbrennan007 said:


> Any updates on your trans? Mine just went in today for leaking trans fluid all over the garage floor.
> 
> It's not just the PSD's either. Mine's an '05 with the 5.4L gas motor and the 5 speed trans.
> 
> Truck build date was 09.29.04


sorry but i don't read the site every day. ford is having a problem with the torqeshift trans case cracking when plowing, even when stuck in soft dirt by rocking them back a forth, and they are aware of the problem. hope your dealer has installed a new trans as in a tsb.


----------



## Lawn Tek (Jul 17, 2003)

Built Ford Tuff or thats what they claim . I have been a Ford man for 24 years ,and damn if I ain't gonna change to something else . With hundreds of engineers and massive test progams , why the hell can't they give us somthing tuff ? I used to hate foreign crap but now I cant wait till the Japs start building large trucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lawn Tek said:


> Built Ford Tuff or thats what they claim . I have been a Ford man for 24 years ,and damn if I ain't gonna change to something else . With hundreds of engineers and massive test progams , why the hell can't they give us somthing tuff ? I used to hate foreign crap but now I cant wait till the Japs start building large trucks


At this point in time, the Big 3 deserve to lose all the market share they do to anybody that will listen to their customers and build something decent.

You know what the cheapest test program would be? Put 50 or a 100 trucks in the hands of snowplowers. If a group of snowplowers can't find a weak spot in a truck, tranny engine, then there isn't one.


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear your SD is down, but at least Ford is taking care of the issues. Sometimes a vendor will make a change after testing, and it isnt caught. Some are very minor and will never effect anyone. But some changes dont show up till later. Personally I developed all the service tools for that transmission, and I really like the updates they have done to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowlikehell said:


> Sorry to hear your SD is down, but at least Ford is taking care of the issues. Sometimes a vendor will make a change after testing, and it isnt caught. Some are very minor and will never effect anyone. But some changes dont show up till later. Personally I developed all the service tools for that transmission, and I really like the updates they have done to it.


I'm not so sure those of us with problems quite agree that Ford is taking care of the issue. This kind of BS never should have happened. If they are building 450/550's they should have built the tranny to handle it. The updates suck, to put it mildly, Ford should have stuck with the 7.3 and 4 speed tranny. But no, they're going to make it better. A 4WD lever that won't stay in 4WD, how ridiculous is that. The 'new' 4WD lever that is supposedly the fix is worse than the original. We kept the modified lever on that the dealer made for us because they can't get their heads out of their butts. The 'upgraded' snap ring that is coming out and blowing apart the tranny? The 'upgraded' retaining pin on the reverse planetary gear? How many more of these 'upgrades' are we going to find after these trucks are out of warranty? There's no logical reason in this world that Ford couldn't have just used the Allison that's in the GM's. Ford doesn't use it's own engine, so what's the big deal about using someone else's transmission, especially somebody that knows how to build one?

Do you notice this many problems with the '03/'04's 5 speeds? Personally, I think there are going to be a lot more problems that are going to show up on the 5 speeds. I don't believe that this is limited to the '05 production run.

I hope you are able to make money on the tools you developed, because there's going to be a boatload of these that are going to be sold, judging from the amount of problems they are having already.


----------



## sglaine (Sep 19, 2004)

menchhofer said:


> Since my Ford 250 SD is down due to transmission being out, I was told Ford would replace the tranny.
> 
> Service magr now tells me they have stopped all shipments of trannys. They have fixed the plnetary gear and pin problem and are going to ship updated trannys..but not until Jan 5-6. Anyone else hear of this?


Yes Ford has stopped all shipment of trannys. They will have the problem fixed in teo weeks.http://www.blueovalnews.com/2005/advisory/trans.5r110.02jan05.htm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Old news. What they are not admitting yet is that there are problems with more than just those build dates. There are problems with all the 5 speeds, some of which are just starting to show up.


----------



## sglaine (Sep 19, 2004)

The 4 speed auto has problems. But out local Ford garage here has not heard of any problems with the 5 speed autos.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Look here:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21260

There is another forum that has a couple threads going about this as well. Check dieselstop.com or Ford Truck Enthusiasts. IF there were problems with the 4 speed, they are worked out by now. We had our first 4 speed go out with just under 77K, not too bad, something I can live with. We have had a 5 speed go out with 440 miles on it and another with 15K miles on it. Either your local Ford dealer hasn't sold any 5 speeds or he hasn't sold any to snow plowers. This is a huge problem that Ford is having right now. Maybe you ought to show them that article from blueovalnews. Sort of scary if they haven't heard anything about it yet, it's been going on since at least Thanksgiving day.

I spoke with the service advisor yesterday at our dealership. They did not have these types of problems before they switched to the 6.0\5 speed disaster.


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

do the 03's have this problem too?


----------

